# Need help desiding...



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Which one of these do you think I should enter in a Photo of the Month contest?

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.


----------



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

that's some professional photography there!
I liked all of 'em but 2 the best, the fish looks like he's giving you a big grin


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL I didn't even notice that! he does.... Not quite professional but thank you. I still envy Paradise big time!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I voted number 6. Awesome looking fish! It really captures the colors and finnage!!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

#6 is great i love the color of the fish in the picture


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I like how number two looks like the fish is smiling at you. Number one looks really nice too.


----------

